

Ask HN: Anyone have a link to a productivity/site-black-list script? - iiilx

I remember a post a while back where someone had a script that blocked time wasting sites. I've been wasting a lot of time lately and was wondering if anyone remembers/has the link. I tried searching for it but no luck :( thanks guys :)
======
tilt
<https://github.com/leftnode/get-shit-done> ?

------
kookiekrak
Add HN to it lol

